# 2009 Fiction Contest Voting has BEGUN!



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

The voting for the winner of the "Heresy-Online Fiction Contest 2009" has begun! 

We have three great stories by three very talented writers! Follow the link below to be magically whisked away to the voting thread!

Heresy-Online Fiction Contest 2009 [Finalists] - VOTE HERE!

Please read each story and vote for your favorite one! I strongly encourage everyone to post comments about the stories in the voting thread, it is always good to hear positive things about all entries! 

The polls will be open for two weeks and a day (i'm special like that. ) so please take the time to read each story before voting. 

thanks again for your participation! We can't do these things without YOU, THE MEMBERS! And congrats to the three finalists! you all wrote some absolutely wonderful stories! :victory:


GO VOTE!!! :grin:

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

*Heresy Fiction Contest TIEBREAKER!*

We had a tie for first place this year between The_Inquisitor with his story "Just Another Day," and Shogun_Nate with his story "Another Day in the Sump." Please re-read and cast your votes for who you think should win this years contest! In the event of another tie, i will make the tiebreaking vote!

write on,

Commissar Ploss

Heresy-Online Fiction Contest 2009 - TIEBREAKER THREAD!


----------



## pudge789789 (Oct 26, 2009)

um.....um.......................................................


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Just a heads up, the voting has finished, and the winner for the competition was The_Inquisitor. Head over to the Original Works section to view the announcement for the winner. also, check out the tiebreaker thread and see how close the vote was! only one vote difference!!!

CP


----------

